# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si shkohet ne Angli

## Labiiiii

Kame nje njeriun time qe do te niset per ne angli por rrugen qe me tregoj nuk ma mbush mendjen se do shkoj
Di ndonjeri ketu se si eshte rruga me e mire dhe e lehte per te hyre ne angli personi nuk ka dokumenta anglese ose te ndonje shteti tjeter ka vetem pashaporte shqiptare
Flisni ju lutem nga tja mbaj miku im

----------


## Ziti

te veje nje here ne france, aty te  pajiset me karte italiane, se ju labet ngjani si italiane, te mare trenin paris-londer. 
mund te ikin edhe nga portugalia me anije.

----------


## landi45

nga holland me me karte italiane vje kollaj,,,

ps belgjike france eshte veshtire

----------


## Labiiiii

Cilat jane pasojat nqf personin e kapin me identite te fallcifikuar ne holland ose angli

----------


## Gordon Freeman

te keshilloj te mos besh imigracion ilegal  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ziti

> Cilat jane pasojat nqf personin e kapin me identite te fallcifikuar ne holland ose angli


3 vjet burg
po te kesh para del edhe me 1 vit

----------


## Linda-uk

nc nc nc edhe kto sugerime kshtu falas ktu ...

----------


## BlueBaron

Pse, ti i ke me pagese sygjerimet dhe keshillat ???

----------


## Linda-uk

haha e paskam shkrujt gabim, sorry. haptas kam dash te them

----------


## Linda-uk

jasht teme, thjesht me kapi syri thenien tende aty e per kuriozitet “Audentes  fortuna iuvat” si perkthehet exactly ? Fortune favours the bold  apo the brave ?

----------


## BlueBaron

Shkurt, sakte dhe bukur  :shkelje syri: 


"Fati ndihmon guximtaret"


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## francis-ak47

interresoju ne franc se te bin me dijeni te shoferave fugonasht ose maunesh ban nja 5mij euro noshta edhe ma lire , per ma lire gjej  kart polake hypi trenit

----------


## Labiiiii

Behet fjal qe personi mos te paguaj as nje koker leku jo me 5 mij euro bileten e trenit dhe ndonje karte fallco kaq e ka takatin miku im te kishte ai 5 mij euro nuk vente fare ne angli

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pashaporte, Greke ose Italiane. Te niset per ne IRLAND (Dublin). Dublin-Liverpool. Keshtu po vijne plote dita dites me shumice.  Pa lek as mos ta mari mundimin te vi se nuk futet dote. Shnet.

----------


## francis-ak47

> Behet fjal qe personi mos te paguaj as nje koker leku jo me 5 mij euro bileten e trenit dhe ndonje karte fallco kaq e ka takatin miku im te kishte ai 5 mij euro nuk vente fare ne angli


per pa lek ta po ja difton ti , veq nase e qon me email lol

----------


## Labiiiii

> Pashaporte, Greke ose Italiane. Te niset per ne IRLAND (Dublin). Dublin-Liverpool. Keshtu po vijne plote dita dites me shumice.  Pa lek as mos ta mari mundimin te vi se nuk futet dote. Shnet.


Parat perse i duhen per ti treguar tek polici apo per te paguar dike?

----------


## Labiiiii

> per pa lek ta po ja difton ti , veq nase e qon me email lol


Nuk ka nevoj te paguash dike per ne angli mjafton te dish shtegun dhe personi can vet miku im nga paraqitja ngjan si nordik me tren ai kalon kollaj fare ajo qe dua te di eshte se nese shteti anglez te kap me pashaport apo dokument fasco a te denon?

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nese kapesh me dokument fallco denohesh. Duhet pashaporte ekzistuese me nderrim fotografie. Kjo i duhet mikut tend qe te futet, dhe normalisht duhen lakmuar portet me te vogla, dhe ne rast festash po te besh kalimin ke me shume avantazh per tu mos kapur...

----------


## Enii

gjej ndonje qe te ngjan dhe perdor passin e tyre  :perqeshje:

----------


## francis-ak47

> Nuk ka nevoj te paguash dike per ne angli mjafton te dish shtegun dhe personi can vet miku im nga paraqitja ngjan si nordik me tren ai kalon kollaj fare ajo qe dua te di eshte se nese shteti anglez te kap me pashaport apo dokument fasco a te denon?


ky shoku jot nase nuk ka ba naj here rrug europet ka me e pas pak te veshtir po me gjithate nuk asht gja si nuk bahet e kam ba vet kur kam ken 16 vjeq ..
puna ashtt te leku edhe sa byth ka ky shoku jot , gjaja ma me mire asht me ba 1 pashaport norvegjese se nuk e flet kush at gjuh ne foto me dal me gjyslyk si tip studentit po me ba pasaport te mire te shkon te pakten 1mije euro + biletat 
ktu ne angli nuk te fut kush ne burg per emigracion po me e kap gjaja ma e tepert si kan me i ba asht me e majt ne detencion per 1 muj sa tja bajn letrat per me kthy 
kta si thojn 3 vjet burgj jan fjal kot  , ky shoku jot ta krijon 1 histori  neqoft se e kapin ti thojn se jam ne gjak 1 kushri i imi ka vra diken edhe dojn mem vra  diqa njashtu si mas dalin krejt se ka ardh ktu me gjet pun edhe me jetu po asht tu ardh prej hadhit . ata ta po e pysin pse ne angli ti thojn jan hap vizat e shqiperis per europen edhe eshte me e leht te me gjejn ne europ 
kshilla jeme per shokun tan asht mas u merr me anglin se asht vend kot  :buzeqeshje:

----------

